# Pvc Capsule Supplier



## ttd666 (May 27, 2015)

Where do people get their pvc capsules? I prefer them without the topper thing on top and my lbhs only sells them with.... Looking for best price per can be in bulk .


----------



## oreoman (May 27, 2015)

How about any source that has baby pink or hot pink colors? Long shot but hey worth a shot.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2015)

piwine.com has them


----------



## ffemt128 (May 28, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> piwine.com has them


 
I was going to suggest Presque Wine as well..


----------



## ibglowin (May 28, 2015)

OK, wth is a "topper thing"


----------



## ttd666 (May 28, 2015)

On mine it was a little golden disk attached to the PVC capsule


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 28, 2015)

we have some without the gold seal on the top, they are Lime green, Purple, Red, Silver, Gold and Burgandy. Just put a note in the comment box you want them with out the gold seal on top, we also have those with the seals too.
The ones listed have the same color seal on top as the capsule.


----------



## oreoman (May 28, 2015)

It's time for someone to make some new colors. Everyone has the same colors!! Oh well.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 19, 2015)

oreoman, most of us get our capsules from one of three main suppliers which is why we have all the same colors. There are other PVC suppliers out there with different colors but to order some of each theirs shipping would almost double the cost, to get the cost down we would have to order so much we would have a lot of inventory on hand. I have some friends with winerys and will see if I can get some different colors thru them as they buy in bulk. 
what colors are you looking for?


----------



## oreoman (Jun 19, 2015)

That's the problem -/ the 3 main suppliers need to come up with new colors. Start to think outside the box. Hot pink, baby blue, lime green to name a few.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2015)

Once again pink is already out there and available. I agree more colors would be nice. There are capsules I look for also but can't find.


----------



## oreoman (Jun 19, 2015)

Pink --yes but hot pink no-- I mean more like fuschia. Oh it's a moot point. I just use the ones I have and hopefully one day a new one will come out. Well in fact an emerald green did just come out from a supplier. Pretty color


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2015)

You could always do as I did and switch to wax. There's about 10 different colors and then you can blend to make your own color if you want something you don't have.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 20, 2015)

Just received 5000 from piwine. They look great.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 20, 2015)

we have pink and lime green, the metalic blue is more like a teal


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 20, 2015)

I can get a whole varity of colors, but I have to buy them in 5K lots, when we sell them at 30's and 100's that becomes a lot of inventory.


----------

